# Quick Grip?



## golfgods69 (May 21, 2010)

Has anyone tried this product?

www.QuickGripGolf.com

I purchased this product at a local golf store and was surprised at how well it worked. It actually prevented my hands from sweating during the round. I used to use Gorialla Gold cloths to prevent sweat, but they made my hands really sticky. This product isn't sticky at all. Must be a new product because I've never heard of it.


----------

